# Disection Of An Albatros



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Calibre 2409 with red writing.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for the pictures









This Russian ingeniosity







I don't know how old is the watch but with an O-ring like that I'm sure is still water resistant









I see the back is inscribed "Amphibia", I thought they were made by Vostok.









It has a nice clean movement, how is the timekeeping?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It is a vostok adrian, Albatros is the name of that model I have a later auto one, not seen the red writing on a vostok movement b4. nice to see the Antimag sheild as well.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> nice to see the Antimag sheild as well.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What's funny Adrian?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

> It has a nice clean movement, how is the timekeeping?


The movement is pristine, I don't think the case had been opened before. It runs well, but the power reserve is a little quick to run out, perhaps it needs to be used more to get the movement up to speed.

Regarding the red writing, this is the first Vostok I have seen with red writing on the movement, I'm not sure how rare it is, but it is unusual and a nice part of my collection.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking at that watch makes me wish I'd bid on the recent eBay one mentioned in another thread regardelss of whatever price it happened to go for. It's cool









Are modern Amphibia cases of a similar construction? I'm not going to open mine to find out but maybe someone else has done so.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

AlexR said:


> What's funny Adrian?


 It looks very Ruski. Big and chunky.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Thank you very much for that.

I have actually put one of those into storage after daily use for about a year (about 10 years ago). My watch had a red star and a submarine for dial-icon. During use it performed superbly (which surprised me). I managed to find a mesh bracelet from a Seconda which fitted exactly without any gaps. This was my main watch, as I was made redundant at the time ... and watches was the least of my worries.

I thought it was a lovely watch but nobody else agreed with me. Eventually I replaced it with a Timex Ti Quartz which everybody thought was neat as they were mistaking it for a TAG.









It is nice to see what is behind the back. I never expected the movement to look like that. Very nicely finished indeed.

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> [email protected] 18 2005,06:56PM
> 
> Â Looking at that watch makes me wish I'd bid on the recent eBay one mentioned in another thread regardelss of whatever price it happened to go for.


check the Kommanderski you mentioned in that thread again its gone down.


----------

